# Driving an automatic



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm due to be taking deliver of a 2015 Audi TT S Line Quattro next week and just wanted to ask if there are any guides on the forum that give a few tips on how to drive an Audi TT with a Automatic/Semi Automatic gearbox? Such as what to do at traffic lights, when your in stop/start traffic, hill starting, etc.

I'm not new to automatics. I did drive a couple many years ago but the Audi is in a completely different class.

Thanks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Right pedal is to go, centre pedal to stop...
No different to any other Autoboxes, check if you have hill assist, extra button behind the handbrake - that will stop the creeping at the lights if you take your foot off.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Some say don't worry at the lights, apply the brakes and wait. Personally, unless I've reason to believe to lights will change imminently, I tend to apply the hand brake and knock it into neautral. It also stops anyone behind getting wound up as the row of brake lights is very bright.

Rest of the time, forget about your left foot and enjoy the drive. Being a semi auto, the next gear is already engaged so gear changes should be virtually unoticeable. Like autos there is a kick down and you can use the gear shifter manually.

It must be a good idea as more and more cars are doing away with manual shift.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lights? What do you mean??
I didn't think red lights applied to Audi drivers - so why would you need to stop [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

me too



moro anis said:


> Some say don't worry at the lights, apply the brakes and wait. Personally,* unless I've reason to believe to lights will change imminently*, I tend to apply the hand brake and *knock it into neautral*. It also stops anyone behind getting wound up as the row of brake lights is very bright.
> 
> Rest of the time, forget about your left foot and enjoy the drive. Being a semi auto, the next gear is already engaged so gear changes should be virtually unoticeable. Like autos there is a kick down and you can use the gear shifter manually.
> 
> It must be a good idea as more and more cars are doing away with manual shift.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

moro anis said:


> Some say don't worry at the lights, apply the brakes and wait. Personally, unless I've reason to believe to lights will change imminently, I tend to apply the hand brake and knock it into neautral. It also stops anyone behind getting wound up as the row of brake lights is very bright.
> 
> Rest of the time, forget about your left foot and enjoy the drive. Being a semi auto, the next gear is already engaged so gear changes should be virtually unoticeable. Like autos there is a kick down and you can use the gear shifter manually.
> 
> It must be a good idea as more and more cars are doing away with manual shift.


Personally, its never bothered me if the car in front of me has its brake lights on at the traffic lights. Thats a bit snowflake in my opinion. Its not like I'm getting blinded by them by staring intensely at them - honestly they're not that bright - its not like you're staring full on at a full beam headlight - and I'll just look away, and keep them in my peripheral vision.

Personally, I think its a good thing - I know they're in control of their vehicle if I see their brake lights, and I'm not that bothered about the person behind me with my brake lights on - at least they know I am in control of my vehicle. I'd rather have my brake lights on to visually warn to the driver behind that my car is not moving, than have someone crash into the back of me because they thought I was moving or just about to if I didn't have my brake lights on. Just my opinion.

Please don't be offended - but knocking it into neutral and putting on the handbrake seems like a bit of old school manual driving - and a bit of a faff... You're not saving the clutch or anything - the modern S-Tronic autos with stop / start are completely different these days... Again - Just my opinion my friend.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi
So if it's a standard car, then once you come to a stop & take your foot off the brake, the car will start to creep forward after about 5 seconds. 
If your car has hold assist, then when you brake till the car stops & come off the pedals the car won't move again until you press the accelerator. 
I personally just keep my foot on the brake till the lights change.

Karl


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Also remember that it is not necessary to release the handbrake to drive off. Just depress the accelerator and the the handbrake will disengage automatically.

So usually I stop, apply handbrake if I'm going to be waiting a while, then press the gas to drive off.

Another advantage of this is it stops the VCDS reminding you "press the brake pedal to engage gear". My goodness I wish there was a way to disable that....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I deactivated start&stop, so when I am idling in D or S, the clutch is still working, probably not big wear, but still existing, that's why I put gear selector in N



bobbybobster said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Some say don't worry at the lights, apply the brakes and wait. Personally, unless I've reason to believe to lights will change imminently, I tend to apply the hand brake and knock it into neautral. It also stops anyone behind getting wound up as the row of brake lights is very bright.
> ...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> I deactivated start&stop, so when I am idling in D or S, the clutch is still working, probably not big wear, but still existing, that's why I put gear selector in N


If you're in D, it's absolutely not working if you're stopped. That's why the idle drops to 750 (if you're one the brake hard enough) and the clutch is totally disengaged. If you're sitting in S it'll be holding at 1100 at the bite point, but it's still not going to fry your oil-cooled clutches. Putting it in N a bunch is just going to cycle the mechatronics unit more and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

SiriusProjects said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm due to be taking deliver of a 2015 Audi TT S Line Quattro next week and just wanted to ask if there are any guides on the forum that give a few tips on how to drive an Audi TT with a Automatic/Semi Automatic gearbox? Such as what to do at traffic lights, when your in stop/start traffic, hill starting, etc.
> 
> ...


OK so aside from the mostly ridiculous/superstitious suggestions here thus far about putting the selector into N (this sounds exhausting), my only advice vs any other automatic is just to remember that it's actually two automated manual transmissions, but with the addition that the clutches are oil-cooled. So just like in a manual, you'd never want to creep inch by inch up a hill in traffic by slipping the clutch. If you did that in a manual you'd quickly start smelling burning. More simply put, try to avoid the 0-5 MPH "launch" zone as much as possible, especially up an incline. In this range, clutch is taking up a lot of the slop to keep you from neither stalling the engine or lurching forward. In a torque-converted automatics, this doesn't matter at all as it's just oil moving around in this driving range. In a DCT, this is the part of driving that's going to be hardest on the clutches. But don't overthink it. They're oil-cooled and aren't going to be fried like you easily can if you don't know what you're doing in a normal dry-clutch manual transmission.

The other tip (based on when I let other people drive my car), is make sure when you're stopped that you press the brake hard enough for the idle to drop to 750 or so so the clutch is fully disengaged. I've had folks who barely press on the brake, and when stopped the engine is still at high idle (1100) and the clutch is at the bite point. This is also what happens when stopped in S.

For hill launches, the brake hold will do the work. You won't feel any creep up a significant incline. Just punch the throttle as you normally would and let the clutch fully engage as quickly as possible.

Most people here don't understand computer-controlled DCT's, don't overthink it, just drive it, but try not to creep it as much as possible.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the replies.

Obviously there are a lot of different opinions.

I think macaddict111 said it best though. Just don't overthink it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thank you too re the updates and N at the lights. I always thought it best practice and won't bother now that I see the clutch loses its' bite.

I would say though at night TTs brake lights are like rear fogs and can be annoying but that's just my opinion and being considerate for others.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Of course - we all have opinions... that's the meaning of the forum my friend!

Although from my point of view, I wouldn't be feeling that considerate if someone crashed into my rear bumper because they couldn't see I was stopped because I didn't have my brake lights on... especially at night! (Just saying!!)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

indeed.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes in practice DSG is treated by many as just auto transmission. However as many others explained its basically two manuals working together.

Just be decisive in with your throttle input. DSG doesn't like half measure throttle and random jabbing of the gas pedal.

Some times it can get confused by your input (especially if the current situation made the software believe that you will for example downshift but you suddenly give it more gas).

Its a wonderful sport transmission, that is just now with the newer versions, starting to be a lot more refined in city drive.


----------

